# aktualiseren unterbinden



## Tribalman (20. Februar 2002)

Ist es möglich, für eine Seite, bzw. das
Frame, das diese Seite enthält, festzulegen,
dass sie nicht aktualisiert wird, wenn man
im Browser auf "aktualiseren" bzw. "reload"
klickt?

Tribal


----------



## braindad (20. Februar 2002)

afaik nicht und ist auch unwahrscheinlich. aber ich lass mich gerne belehren.

gibt nur die möglihkeit, ein rechtklicken zu unterbinden. dann kann der user nicht mehr über das kontextmenü reloaden...


----------



## Tribalman (20. Februar 2002)

Darum geht´s nicht. Das Problem ist folgendes:
Ich hab ein Frameset. Links Navi, rechts Inhalt.
Die Navi ist ein Bild mit einem Image-map. Je 
nach Link, den man anklickt wird ein neues Navi-
Bild nachgeladen, und im rechten Frame der ent-
sprechende Inhalt.

Wenn der User jetzt auf reload klickt, wird das 
Navi-bild aufs Anfangsbild zurückgesetzt, der
Inhalt aber logischerweise nicht. Nur das dann
das Navibild nicht mehr zum Inhalt passt. 

Sieht so aus, als müsste ich das Script für den 
Bilderwechsel ändern.

Tribal


----------

